# Applying for Relatives PR (27g) in Zim



## fliwave (12 mo ago)

Hey all








Just looking for some clarification.
When applying for PR (Relatives https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/relative.html, applying for a mother, the son has PR) and submitting OUTSIDE of SA, in ones home country, a temporary visa is not needed beforehand right?

On the requirements it does state:
-Applicants must renew their temporary resident visa whilst awaiting the outcome for permanent residence permit
-A valid relative visa for temporary sojourn at the time of application in respect of each applicant, *if the application is made in the Republic.*

But confirm these only apply when submitting within SA?
And does anyone have any knowledge of timescales for applying in Zim?
Thank you all.


----------

